# It a 2nd filter a nicety or a must have? 75g



## cbkirby (Nov 9, 2007)

I just have the Eheim 2128 on the new set up. 
It a 2nd filter a nicety or a must have?


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

If your tank is not overstocked that should be enough filtration. I like to overfilter so on my 90g I have an Eheim 2028, an AC110 and a HOT Magnum 250 hooked up to a surface skimmer.


----------



## peasey (May 18, 2008)

I just got finished setting up my 75g and I used two Magnum 350 canisters. I like to overfeed a little and having two gives me the flexibility of running different types of filtration at the same time.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Probably a little bit of both.

If your water is clear and clean, then you really don't *need* an additional filter. If it's cloudy and grungy, it's probably worth the investment.

Aside from the obvious filtration benefits, one of the best advantages of having two filters is the safety net that it affords you in case one filter breaks down. Not only are your fish safe, but you also have the luxury of ordering parts, etc. vs overpaying a whole lot for a brand new filter. Sort of like a "stitch in time".

We're running an Emperor 400 and a Magnum 350 Pro on our sorta overstocked 75g. I'm really happy with this set up. Cheap, effective, easy to maintain, and redundant. 

-Ryan


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I just scored a new (used) 75 gallon tank with a Rena XP3, and while the Bio is fine the mechanical is not so great, so I've ordered up an XP2 to help out in that department.

I also scored the Lifeguard CustomFlo Water System, so I can't wait to get it all dialed in once the new filter arrives!


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

I like 2 filters because you can alternate cleaning them every week or two. Rather than having to use tank water, I simply dump the canister outside and blast it with a hose... much quicker than trying to get gunk off in a bucket of tank water IMO.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

I like to have two filters, not only for their cleaning capacity but just in case one goes for some reason you have a backup already running.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Redundancy is a GOOD thing when it comes to keeping our fish alive in their isolated little water cubes. It also gives you the opportunity to fine tune media & filter style choices to best fit your tank. Intelligent filter cleaning routines then can have very minor impact on the fish--and they really do prefer consistancy :thumb:

Once this obsession/hobby really sets in :lol: you'll find that second filter very useful to start the second tank........then once you start investing in that _gottahave_ $300+ group of fish, you find even more ways to add redundancies :wink:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

nick a said:


> Once this obsession/hobby really sets in :lol: you'll find that second filter very useful to start the second tank........then once you start investing in that _gottahave_ $300+ group of fish, you find even more ways to add redundancies :wink:


Yup! Our sick severum was floundering in the 20g hospital tank (in which I couldn't ammonia down), so we had to fast track a second "real" tank. We got another 75g tank and stand, and I grabbed the cycled Emperor 400 off our other 75g, put it on the new one, and we were up and running! The replacement Emperor showed up a few days later. Nice to be online within hours instead of weeks. Our severum showed a quick improvement once in the new tank. 

-Ryan


----------

